# Left/Right arm size difference - SOLUTION??



## kwajaln (Dec 1, 2005)

Although I never lift more weight or do a different number of reps with my right arm, it is a little larger and more defined than my left. This is most noticeable in the biceps (14-1/4 inches Right and 13-7/8 Left for a 3/8 inch difference). I'm 5'-7" and about 155 pounds and have made good progress lately, but I definitely want to get my left closer to, or the size of, my right bicep. I don't want to not work the right and only work the left until it catches up, but am really clueless as to a proper way to address this. Any helpful input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TheCurse (Dec 1, 2005)

its totally natural and there is not much you can really do about except focus on unilateral training as much as you can.  if you look closely at most pro bodybuilders their left and right sides have all sorts of differences in regards to symmetry. just keep adding mass and it will become less noticable, your probably the only one that notices it anyways.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 1, 2005)

there's no huge difference in size b/n my right and left arms, but whenever i attempt an alternating DB set to failure, i can usually pound out an extra rep or two on my right arm after my left arm is toasted.  what i do at that point is do some eccentric sets with my left arm.  is that a good idea?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're an advocate of going to failure, simply do so with the weaker arm first and then match those repetitions and weights with the stronger arm. Hopefully they'll both even out eventually.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> If you're an advocate of going to failure, simply do so with the weaker arm first and then match those repetitions and weights with the stronger arm. Hopefully they'll both even out eventually.



yeah, i'm trying out the Max-OT regimen, so I'm using weights where i can't do more than six reps...but, the thing is, sometimes my maximum is six reps on my right arm, and five reps on my left, or something along those lines.

so, you think i should start with my left, and whenever my left is fatigued, stop altogether?


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 1, 2005)

garethhe said:
			
		

> yeah, i'm trying out the Max-OT regimen, so I'm using weights where i can't do more than six reps...but, the thing is, sometimes my maximum is six reps on my right arm, and five reps on my left, or something along those lines.
> 
> so, you think i should start with my left, and whenever my left is fatigued, stop altogether?



He's saying start the exercise with ur left arm...and if you say do 5 reps and fail with the left, then ONLY do 5 reps with the right arm, even if you can do a couple more...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> He's saying start the exercise with ur left arm...and if you say do 5 reps and fail with the left, then ONLY do 5 reps with the right arm, even if you can do a couple more...


 Exactly what I'm saying. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 1, 2005)

i see.  thanks, i'll do that from here on out.

looking back on it, i can see what i've been doing would only perpetuate strength imbalance.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

Yup. The poor get poorer and the rich get richer; the weak arm gets weaker and the strong arm gets stronger. That's also why using a bench is bad for imbalances. The stronger arm will continue to pick up more and more of the weak arm's slack until the imbalance is simply terrible. DBs rule.


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yup. *The poor get poorer and the rich get richer; the weak arm gets weaker and the strong arm gets stronger*. That's also why using a bench is bad for imbalances. The stronger arm will continue to pick up more and more of the weak arm's slack until the imbalance is simply terrible. DBs rule.


 nice analogy


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> nice analogy


 Thanks.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yup. The poor get poorer and the rich get richer; the weak arm gets weaker and the strong arm gets stronger. That's also why using a bench is bad for imbalances. The stronger arm will continue to pick up more and more of the weak arm's slack until the imbalance is simply terrible. *DBs rule*.



And don't anyone forget it.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 1, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Yup. The poor get poorer and the rich get richer; the weak arm gets weaker and the strong arm gets stronger. That's also why using a bench is bad for imbalances. The stronger arm will continue to pick up more and more of the weak arm's slack until the imbalance is simply terrible. DBs rule.




I disagree...my right arm is slightly larger and maybe a little stronger, and bench is a staple in my workout...if the left is significantly weaker than the right then you would lose balance with a bar or dumbells...ur right arm can't push FOR the left...DB's just recruit more stabilizers and put less stress on the shoulders, supra spinatus(sp?) most notably.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 1, 2005)

One reason you can't do as much with DBs total as you can with the BB is because your strong arm CAN partially push for the weak one. Does one side of the bar go up a little higher than the other when you max out? Probably.

 DBs are also a better test of functional strength IMO because of the increased use of the stabilizer muscles.


----------



## joshp (Dec 1, 2005)

kwajaln said:
			
		

> Although I never lift more weight or do a different number of reps with my right arm, it is a little larger and more defined than my left. This is most noticeable in the biceps (14-1/4 inches Right and 13-7/8 Left for a 3/8 inch difference). I'm 5'-7" and about 155 pounds and have made good progress lately, but I definitely want to get my left closer to, or the size of, my right bicep. I don't want to not work the right and only work the left until it catches up, but am really clueless as to a proper way to address this. Any helpful input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!




You should see my rib cage and shoulders.  My right shoulder is more cut and angled forward.  My left rib sticks out and left side of chest has more mass.  My bis just like you aren't symettrical.  I'm right handed and my right bi is a little smaller than my left and my left bi is more cut. 

A lot of it is just the way you were born.  Like someone else said I'm hoping that when I bulk up it will be less noticeable.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 1, 2005)

kwajaln said:
			
		

> Although I never lift more weight or do a different number of reps with my right arm, it is a little larger and more defined than my left. This is most noticeable in the biceps (14-1/4 inches Right and 13-7/8 Left for a 3/8 inch difference). I'm 5'-7" and about 155 pounds and have made good progress lately, but I definitely want to get my left closer to, or the size of, my right bicep. I don't want to not work the right and only work the left until it catches up, but am really clueless as to a proper way to address this. Any helpful input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



ur a lobster


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 2, 2005)

start using a lot more dumbells in your workouts and hopefully they will eventually balance out, good luck.


----------



## Dansky (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey dude, have exact same probs with arm size difference, left bicep is around 14.75", right is 15.25". Used to annoy me a lot especially as right shoulder is also more bulky but I'm figuring once I get both past 16" - sometime next year - they'll both just look bigger and more defined anyway so the 1/2" won't matter so much or notice.


----------



## benverner (Dec 2, 2005)

it's from whacking off, you need to be switching hands.  Seriously, all that work on one arm...can't be good!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

They will probably always be slightly different.  I have about the same variance between my two arms.  The human body is not the picture of symmetry that many believe it to be.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 2, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> One reason you can't do as much with DBs total as you can with the BB is because your strong arm CAN partially push for the weak one. Does one side of the bar go up a little higher than the other when you max out? Probably.
> 
> DBs are also a better test of functional strength IMO because of the increased use of the stabilizer muscles.



I'll disagree again...IMO you can lift more with a barbell for one because of less energy being exerted balancing and pushing evenly and also you can't use ur shoulders as much to drive the weight because they aren't in a locked position....third, when I use dumbells I get a fuller contraction by squeezing at the top which in theory should be more taxing on the pecs, allowing you to use less weight and get perhaps a more effective workout...

When I max my arms are even...even on a failed attempt...but I don't max like some of you guys probably do...I bring the weight down slow and touch, not bounce off my chest and I don't squirm and arch my back..


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I'll disagree again...IMO you can lift more with a barbell for one because of less energy being exerted balancing and pushing evenly and also you can't use ur shoulders as much to drive the weight because they aren't in a locked position....third, when I use dumbells I get a fuller contraction by squeezing at the top which in theory should be more taxing on the pecs, allowing you to use less weight and get perhaps a more effective workout...


 That's actually my entire point summed up. I said it was just one of the reasons you can lift more with a barbell. I certainly agree with the rest of this, and it is because of this that I consider DBs superior.



			
				PWGriffin said:
			
		

> When I max my arms are even...even on a failed attempt...but I don't max like some of you guys probably do...I bring the weight down slow and touch, not bounce off my chest and I don't squirm and arch my back..


 I was just saying this because, yes, most people squirm around, etc., but even if they don't, the weight usually comes up unbalanced with the weaker arm trailing behind the stronger arm. I've seen this many times and it almost always occurs so long as the weight is heavy, no matter how good the form is. When this happens, the stronger arm can actually make up for the weaker arm with some compensatory acceleration, which gets the bar moving and helps the weaker arm lift the other side a little more easily. It may not be a huge difference, but it still exists and certainly doesn't help even things out.


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 2, 2005)

I wouldn't say one is better than the other...but both are necessary in a good balanced workout...if you plateau hardcore on the flat bench then switch to the dumbells until you plateau hardcore there...and vice versa...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 2, 2005)

I know what you mean, and they both certainly have their places in most routines IMO. For me and my goals specifically, however, it seems more practical to perform the bench with DBs. When I say one is superior to me, it is because it is more practical pertaining to functional strength IMO, nothing more.


----------



## kwajaln (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the great input!!! Sorry for the delayed response. I am definitely going to try some of the advice offered. Whatever happens, at least now it won't bother me as much since this is a farily common "problem"


----------

